# HashMap durchlaufen



## MQue (17. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine HashMap, welche ich durchlaufen möchte:


```
public static HashMap<Integer, SerialPort> socketMapSerial = new HashMap<Integer, SerialPort>();
```

wie kann ich diese HashMap mit der for each.- Schleife durchlaufen, war nicht faul und hab schon einiges ausprobiert, bekomms aber nicht hin,

Vielen Dank für etwaiige Hilfe!!

lg


----------



## Murray (17. Jul 2007)

```
for ( SerialPort sp : socketMapSerial.values()) {
}
```


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (17. Jul 2007)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.rz.uni-hohenheim.de/anw/...el_11_005.htm#Rxx365java11005040003901F03F1E6


----------

